# HE IS HERE!!!!! <3



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well he is here..his previous name was Marshall, hubby didn't like it so he named him Decimus. :shrug: He is a little frightened of the goats when they get near him, but he is new so once he adjusts he will be fine! Him and Lillie get along great!!! Lillie growled and barked at first, I told her "its ok" and she sniffed his butt and just wanted to play with him. He is currently in a pen away from her with goats around him (He is in a small dog pen with goats all around) so he will get use to them...lady said he doesn't do good with chickens but he was around my chickens and didnt even blink at them or the cats. He is VERY submissive so I do believe Lillie will be the top dog between them two!! Lady said he is 9 months, but he doesn't look 9 months, so taking him to the vet tomorrow to just get a check up and see how old he is! He is an awesome dog, walks well on leash, very sociable. I think he will fit in great!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hp ... 2825_n.jpg


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally I like marshal better.

He is a really nice looking dog.
He could be around 9 months old. Some dogs(especially males) grow faster.
Unless she got him as a pup and not sure how old...then it could be give or take 1 month or so.
Good you found the perfect fit for you and your goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope he works out well. Our Anatolians are younger and just as big if not bigger. They are both over 70#'s so size can be deceiving.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well she is a little taller than he is. I'm pretty sure she outweighs him. The lady only had him 6 weeks trying to help her friend rehome him. Vet will weigh and see how
old he is tomorrow.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

CUTE!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute....... :thumb:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

He is a very handsome guy! Hope is check up goes well


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Good luck!


----------

